# CAAD10 Matte Black 54cm



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Been a few of these recently but nonetheless, here is mine:










Specs:


Size 54cm
Dura-Ace 7900 front & rear derailleur
Dura-Ace 7900 pedals
Ultegra 6700 brakes
Cannondale Carbon SI BB30 Crank, 130BCD, 175mm
Pro Vibe 7s bars & stem
Fizik Arione CX
GS Astuto 38mm clinchers
Garmin Edge 800 GPS


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

nice bike.... are you in japan?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Helitech said:


> nice bike.... are you in japan?


Thank you! Yes, I live in central Tokyo.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

nice! I'm stationed here on NAF Atsugi... in ayase


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

mind me asking how much you paid and where you got it??? I'm considering an aluminum frame to go with my synapse....


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Helitech said:


> nice! I'm stationed here on NAF Atsugi... in ayase


Wow great, I ride out past there semi-frequentally, hitting Yabitsu Toge, Miyagase-ko, Odarumi Toge, Wada Toge, and beyond! If you are not already active there, you should get on the Tokyo Cycling Club forums, serious, knowledgeable cyclist and good people! There are semi-organized rides most weekends.



Helitech said:


> mind me asking how much you paid and where you got it??? I'm considering an aluminum frame to go with my synapse....


I actually brought the bike back with me from the States last time I was there. Unfortunately, I paid full MSRP, something I rarely do. It was a sellers market and I had limited time so it was unavoidable. Even so, it was significantly cheaper than buying it here in Japan! I have no regrets whatsoever about the purchase. I am still shocked by what a step up it is from the CAAD9. I'm definitely a satisfied and happy CAAD10 owner! :thumbsup:


----------

